# Tex/Hay's Classic



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a design that’s 100% approved by me. It has my classics shape with Bill's fork tip style. Hey if you think that I won't cherish this one, you are crazy. If you would like one contact Bill Hays. I am sure he glad to will fix you right up. The signature shot cut playing cards attest to how great of a shot that Bill is. Beautiful work Bill and thanks, I will cherish it. -- Tex-shooter


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice Tex


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

thats a nice slingshot, and made to have any elastic fitted, jeff


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that is a great blend of designs and material. What wa-hoo in Texas over something like that Bill?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

THATS A BEAUTY !!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great slingshot Tex and made by one of the best !


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

that's awesome, classic slingshot, indestructable material, versatile attachment, if you only bought one slingshot you could do a lot worse than that one


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A fantastic prize indeed! Nice going Master Hays.







And congrats Tex.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah shucks, Tex now you're going to make me blush!
You designed a heck of a frame... the thing can take insects in flight and cut cards as far as you can see them. It's wide enough between the forks that with even hurried unaimed shots no forks hits happen... it's thin enough to fit in a back pocket and because it's made from G10 has enough heft to provide a feeling of stability.
It looks unsophisticated and simple, but it really contains quite a few subtleties that make it a superior handling instrument.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

You sure got a keeper tex!


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

very nice slingshot! i am sure you will enjoy it Tex.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one TEX


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice slingshot


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Did anyone get this down in 'template form' before it gets lost in prosperity?

THESE are the things that make slingshot shooting so great! ....Someone...?

Edit: Yes they did & I eventually found it. See Tex's profile > Show Content > see list.

Ya gotta work at these things. When you do, the results are fantastic! DB.


----------



## Nelson (Jul 13, 2014)

bravo , super nice :bowdown:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I just sent Bill an e-mail. I'm checking on a black G10 Tex Classic with pocket predator pro clips. Sounds sweet doesn't it.


----------

